

Ask HN: What Do You Want? - dylangs1030

I think a community of hackers is the best place to ask what people <i>want</i> on the internet. So, tell me, and I'll hack it if it's popular and/or interesting, since I have free time from other coding projects at the moment!
======
leeHS
Is it the best place? I question that.

Post this same message at a group of researchers, elementary school teachers,
chefs, women, kids. I'd be curious how they would answer this question.

There is just so much out there by hackers, for hackers.

My 2 cents.

~~~
dylangs1030
Actually, great feedback. I'll start scouting different places asking those
audiences.

------
stray
What do _you_ want?

Make that.

